# Updated Mushi Pictures!



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

I lost the other thread. So I made a new one!

They are in order of course. You know I have to post the sequence pictures.

Baby pictures (week old)

















Two weeks
























 
Three weeks









4 weeks



And Now 5 Weeks!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So tiny and so cute!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

another pointed "monster" on the prowl..


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

what a cutie pie


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Cutie pie!!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

He is so adorable! I loved how you put the photo's in order of the week's and it was really interesting how he changed alittle each week until he is now at 5 week's old! Like when at 2 week's old, he couldn't open his eyes then at 3 week's old he could! He's growing into a big boy! What is his kind of breed type?


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

New Picture! Week 6 (Actually he wont be 6 weeks old til this friday)









KL he is a Highlander


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

So adorable:love2


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just adorable


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

May I ask what a highlander is? Sorry if thats a stupid question... he is oh so adorable!


----------

